# LuxuriouS B.C



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SWEET'N'SOUR


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

INSANITY


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

nice bikes keep up the good work


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE HAVE A FEW MORE I JUST DONT HAVE PICS YET


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

You guys have some very nice bike bro.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 5 2005, 11:18 AM~3546964
> *You guys have some very nice bike bro.
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't forget the canadian luxurious B.C brooo :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice ridez!


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

oh Canada!
nice bikes guys


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ILL NEVER FORGET MY CANADIAN BROTHERS  WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 5 2005, 01:40 PM~3547132
> *ILL NEVER FORGET MY CANADIAN BROTHERS  WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR LuxuriouS :biggrin:
> *


lolll :biggrin: so the club will be have more members :biggrin: just wait my friend :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 5 2005, 11:42 AM~3547142
> *lolll :biggrin:  so the club will be have more members :biggrin: just wait my friend :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE GETTING BIGGER THAT'S FOR SURE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 5 2005, 10:38 AM~3546743
> *nice bikes  keep up the good work
> *


thank you, we will  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

one more time..!!!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 5 2005, 11:25 AM~3546673
> *[attachmentid=239260]
> *


that is a bad ass pixie i was going to do myn up just likez dat


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A FEW MORE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

bikes chapters are doin good san jo & canada :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Aug 11 2005, 08:51 PM~3597120
> *bikes chapters  are doin good san jo & canada  :thumbsup:
> *


thanksss :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

look mine! and a new member!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sick!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking good bros...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

louisville,KY excalibuir









indy,IN JERRY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

SOON to be chapter Evansville,IN (being redid for 07 and 3 other bikes 









VP's hopping trike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

LUX will be real BIG here in the mid-west i have 4 bikes being built and 2 cars and jerry is reding a couple bikes and excalibur is braking out soem new shit we are doing it LUX-4-LIFE


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 19 2006, 09:55 PM~6403926
> *LUX will be real BIG here in the mid-west i have 4 bikes being built and 2 cars and jerry is reding a couple bikes and excalibur is braking out soem new shit we are doing it LUX-4-LIFE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice pictures Fellas.... we've got some pretty nice new bike up here in Canada to!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HELL YEA


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 5 2005, 11:24 AM~3546663
> *
> *


i like that one :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to that mufuckin top


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

here are mines hahah 

old bike but clean 



and here is my other one


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey u got any more close up pics of the rear setup


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 21 2006, 10:38 PM~6417470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bike is so fkn clean. ««LuxuriouS»»


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its bout to b pinstriped by me


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

NICE.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Jeff's bike...


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

my trike under construction :biggrin: 









before my paint job


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2006, 12:49 PM~6419700
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 22 2006, 12:22 PM~6419603
> *NICE.
> *


Here ya go Darren. A better avitar.



LuxuriouS For Life


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hell yea!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 22 2006, 01:25 PM~6419855
> *hell yea!
> *


uffin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

looking good man.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

's up Lux!

I'd like to have you guys in a club feature in the next Crank!Magazine. If you down with it - hit me up.

Peace!
Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chief Editor


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:biggrin: LuxuriouS Indy


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Oct 23 2006, 07:22 AM~6424325
> *'s up Lux!
> 
> I'd like to have you guys in a club feature in the next Crank!Magazine. If you down with it - hit me up.
> ...


Thats a cool Idea :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> IS THAT D TWIST ON THE FENDER BRACES


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2006, 03:52 PM~6420947
> *
> *


Just curious, where do you get something like this done? (the pendant, not the tittys)


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

prolly any place that makes custom jewlery ..i know youngs jewlery down south makes custom shit like that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Oct 23 2006, 06:22 AM~6424325
> *'s up Lux!
> 
> I'd like to have you guys in a club feature in the next Crank!Magazine. If you down with it - hit me up.
> ...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> > IS THAT D TWIST ON THE FENDER BRACES
> 
> 
> yup, and on the frame too.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am sorry but i think this is the best ride lmfao


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Oct 23 2006, 02:51 PM~6426454
> *Just curious, where do you get something like this done? (the pendant, not the tittys)
> *


at the jewler shop bro...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> > IS THAT D TWIST ON THE FENDER BRACES
> 
> 
> Yes indeed it is :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> > IS THAT D TWIST ON THE FENDER BRACES
> 
> 
> Yep. Also on the frame, and the steering wheel. :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

what up brothers :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

keepin this alive


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Oct 26 2006, 01:43 AM~6446552
> *what up brothers :biggrin:
> *


Sup family


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

whats crakin bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

keep this alive


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

fo sho!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool!!!! they all [email protected]@k so grrrrrrrrreat!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the new look to erics frame i still have to add a lil bit on one side but majority done..


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

damn nice


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey cutty, you do airbrush?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 12 2006, 08:23 PM~6555220
> *hey cutty, you do airbrush?
> *


oh no i just do pinstripe


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh, I see.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

keep in mind i still need to do a final clean up after the paint drys so thats why u see a line in the middle of the head tube


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Man I so Bad want to be in this culb. How do you??? it is such a bad a## club better than any on the block!!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

just to let all the family know, Excalibur is in the middle of getting redone now. I have taken apart the wheels (what a pain in the @$$) and its gonna get a new paint job, mabey more frame work, and some new fenders and custom glass. Ill post pics when I make some progress.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 12 2006, 08:50 PM~6555361
> *Man I so Bad want to be in this culb. How do you??? it is such a bad a## club better than any on the block!!!!
> *


where are u from?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 12 2006, 08:50 PM~6555361
> *Man I so Bad want to be in this culb. How do you??? it is such a bad a## club better than any on the block!!!!
> *


wow, thats great, where ya from?  
oh and what ya got?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 12 2006, 08:51 PM~6555371
> *just to let all the family know, Excalibur is in the middle of getting redone now. I have taken apart the wheels (what a pain in the @$$) and its gonna get a new paint job, mabey more frame work, and some new fenders and custom glass. Ill post pics when I make some progress.
> *


maken way for 07? hey get them sword forks engraved n chromed :cheesy:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I AM FROM buhl, id


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 12 2006, 09:51 PM~6555371
> *just to let all the family know, Excalibur is in the middle of getting redone now. I have taken apart the wheels (what a pain in the @$$) and its gonna get a new paint job, mabey more frame work, and some new fenders and custom glass. Ill post pics when I make some progress.
> *


hell yea homie


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I am form Buhl,ID and I have wanted to be in this culb for a long time it is the best one!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

new fenders to my green bike ..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 12 2006, 08:56 PM~6555424
> *I am form Buhl,ID and I have wanted to be in this culb for a long time it is the best one!!!!!
> *


lets see ur bike


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

so can I be in the club?? That fender is soo sic.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I do not have any pics rigth now but if you give me you email and i will send you pics tomarrow and you can post them.How do you get in the club.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 12 2006, 09:56 PM~6555428
> *new fenders to my green bike ..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2006, 12:08 AM~6555534
> *
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 12 2006, 08:53 PM~6555388
> *maken way for 07? hey get them sword forks engraved n chromed  :cheesy:
> *


they are chromed and engraved. :biggrin: 
nah, thats old shit, time for new stuff.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 13 2006, 09:29 AM~6557677
> *
> *


nice.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u knooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 12 2006, 10:56 PM~6555428
> *new fenders to my green bike ..
> 
> 
> ...


this fender is sick broo :biggrin:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 19 2006, 05:24 PM~6403009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BIKE IS BAD ASS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it sence has black air hose line


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey darren whats crackin cuz the famliy said hi


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lets get more pics of the bikes in here from all chapters


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice pic.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 18 2006, 08:01 PM~6596229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

more coming up this week...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 02:01 PM~6596229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like this one alot ! maybe with out all of that display crap would be better!  .


anyways wheres the rest of these damn lux bikes!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE REAL OWNER OF ''SIC'N'TWISTED 2''


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2006, 12:28 PM~6600182
> *THE REAL OWNER OF ''SIC'N'TWISTED 2''
> 
> 
> ...


danny best pic ever i hate seeing this little kids mean mugging ! he looks like he likes his bike alot you can tell and you need to upgrade youre others sons bike he looking lame just a little bit!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 12:07 PM~6611644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LETS SEE A FULL PIC OF YOUR BIKE.WITH THE NEW PARTS.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill get one when i take it outside


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 12:07 PM~6611644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  U SHOULD GET THE LAMP 2 TONE TO MATCH THE FENDERS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 19 2006, 04:28 PM~6600182
> *THE REAL OWNER OF ''SIC'N'TWISTED 2''
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my mirrors are 2 toned engraved too i was thinkin of the lite


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 12:56 PM~6611950
> *my mirrors are 2 toned engraved too i was thinkin of the lite
> *


IS THAT THE BIKE YOU HAVE THE SPROKET ON 2?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 21 2006, 01:59 PM~6611967
> *IS THAT THE BIKE YOU HAVE THE SPROKET ON 2?
> *


yep engraved sproket i just gota gold chain for it and i have nut covers that are engraved


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 12:59 PM~6611971
> *yep engraved sproket i just gota gold chain for it  and i have nut covers that are engraved
> *


U GONNA GET EVERYTHING 2 TONE OR EVERYTHING JUST CHROME OR MIX IT UP?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i think mix it up


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 01:12 PM~6612062
> *i think mix it up
> *


  let us see the whole bike when you take it outside


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya when we have a nice day ill take it out when the suns shinning


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 01:19 PM~6612115
> *ya when we have a nice day ill take it out when the suns shinning
> *


take it out now and get a pic.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 21 2006, 02:23 PM~6612143
> *take it out now and get a pic.
> *


its raning fool


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 01:27 PM~6612176
> *its raning fool
> *


its raininng dam for how log has it been raining its cloudy over here


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just started like a hour ago


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what! its sunny ass fuck over here.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bringin this back up


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 24 2006, 04:47 PM~6627101
> *bringin this back up
> *


hey take a picture outside and put all three together


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tomorow after the show its goin to b sunny tomorow


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

took best bike at viejitos toy drive


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

NICE RIDE CUTTY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SHADOW714_@Nov 25 2006, 07:30 PM~6635975
> *NICE RIDE CUTTY
> *


thanks foo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN LUX YALL GOT SOME NICE BIKES


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2006, 07:39 PM~6636021
> *DAMN LUX YALL GOT SOME NICE BIKES
> *


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

goin up for LUX!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 25 2006, 07:48 PM~6636332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UR NEW BIKE CUTTY ?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 25 2006, 06:26 PM~6635948
> *took best bike at viejitos toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 26 2006, 10:40 PM~6642551
> *UR NEW BIKE CUTTY ?
> *


no thats nother members bike


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 26 2006, 09:44 PM~6642585
> *no thats nother members bike
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

SUP DANNY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i was bored today


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ey cutty can you get close up shots of your engraved parts.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

looks real nice cutty ! hey you showed start take the flat twisted parts off and changeing them for square twisted ones ! and where did you get the gold chain ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

gold chain i got from aztlan bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where did you get those handlebars?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 28 2006, 12:22 PM~6652389
> *where did you get those handlebars?
> *


same place


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so its that cheap gold ?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

those are the ones i had got for my bike but was sent the wrong ones. i might get those though


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 28 2006, 12:28 PM~6652440
> *so its that cheap gold ?
> *


fuck no all 24 k good shit not the china piss gold


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so aztlan sells 24 k gold chains ? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey LOW the gold plater got back with me he is getting me the best prices i can he is getting back to me tomorrow


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well no the chain is not 24k its the store bought but it matches the 24k good so im leave it for now


----------



## nauticus_sepulchre (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 6 2005, 03:25 AM~3546673
> *
> *


that colour is awesome!


----------



## nauticus_sepulchre (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 6 2005, 03:25 AM~3546673
> *
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 28 2006, 04:34 PM~6654012
> *well no the chain is not 24k its the store bought but it matches the 24k good so im leave it for now
> *


hey LOW get at me i have the price on the plating homie for that spring


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

check out the rims foooooooooooolz


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

only think is that fork and sisy bar cutty u gots a sic ass bike there


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i dont like them it doesnt seem right with them sorry cutty ! the 140s looked sick on them !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 3 2006, 07:37 PM~6687155
> *i dont like them it doesnt seem right with them sorry cutty ! the 140s looked sick on them !
> *


i think you may be onto something


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 3 2006, 07:37 PM~6687155
> *i dont like them it doesnt seem right with them sorry cutty ! the 140s looked sick on them !
> *


i felt the same way but there growin on me


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

make a twisted spoke 3rd wheel, that would be the shit!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 3 2006, 09:00 PM~6687710
> *make a twisted spoke 3rd wheel, that would be the shit!
> *


now your thinkin..that is in a works


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

in the mean time im gettin somthing sewed up to cover it


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

you know what else would be good, you got green and chrome nipples on them now right? well, how about turning those chrome nipples gold? you need more small gold accents on there man, and thats a good start!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 3 2006, 09:05 PM~6687737
> *you know what else would be good, you got green and chrome nipples on them now right?  well, how about turning those chrome nipples gold? you need more small gold accents on there man, and thats a good start!
> *


ur thinkin right up my aley  eather that or gold spokes


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh, gold nipples and hub!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if u knowice caps missin where the bolts are they are sent in gettin 2 toned there engraved caps that go there


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

cool.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I HAVE A GOLD SQUARE TWISTED SISSY BAR FOR SELL :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

your old one?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 4 2006, 05:37 PM~6693645
> *your old one?
> *


THE ONE THATS USED TO BE ON THE TRIKE


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Good morning Lux-Members!

As already stated a few weeks ago, I want the big Lux in a "spotlight" article in the next Crank!Magazine. From some emails and PM from you guys I heard that you are down with it. So here's the deal:

- I need everyone of you to send me some good(!) pics of their bikes (high resolution, good background, sharp, good colors, no time stamps ....)

- I need some information about the bike (basic frame modifications, colors (brand) used, parts etc.), the owner and his/her relation to the Lux & lowriding/custom culture in general plus maybe some words you want to say.

- I need info about the club (when did it get started, who started it, where did it get started, who from the original founders is still in and active ..... and so on - basically a little Lux-History-Lesson) Maybe the Clubs/chapters presidents could work that one out.

- I need group shots of the lux-members at shows, cruises, BBQs or similar events - just to represent the family.

Well, basically I need all the stuff to make a BIG LUX feature that will spread about 10 pages. Think about the Lowrider-C.C.- features in LRM with pics from the past and the present rides ... that's basically what I want to do with the LUX B.C.

you can send the pictures and texts via email to: [email protected]


You with me?

Peace!
Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 8 2006, 12:23 AM~6720437
> *Good morning Lux-Members!
> 
> As already stated a few weeks ago, I want the big Lux in a "spotlight" article in the next Crank!Magazine. From some emails and PM from you guys I heard that you are down with it. So here's the deal:
> ...


I'LL HAVE ALL THAT FOR YOU ASAP,


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks Sir!


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Just a little reminder.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM YOUR MONTREAL BROTHERS


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS LUX FROM THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

MERRY XMAS TO ALL LUX CHAPS DANNY , CUTTY AND ALL THE CHAPTERS IN THE NATION AND IN CANADA 
FROM THEE ARTISTICS :wave: 
Y FELIZ ANIO NUEVO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS LUXURIOUS 
FROM THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## war zone (Dec 22, 2006)

hay it me ronnie and where is my bike at?????  bikes


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by war zone_@Dec 24 2006, 02:18 PM~6816110
> *hay it me ronnie and where is my bike at?????  bikes
> *


whats up fool bout time u get on


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by war zone_@Dec 24 2006, 02:18 PM~6816110
> *hay it me ronnie and where is my bike at?????  bikes
> *


WHATS UP RONNIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

merry christmas family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 25 2006, 02:07 PM~6821223
> *
> *


 isn't a luxurious bike now lolllll :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 26 2006, 09:33 PM~6831250
> *isn't a luxurious bike now lolllll :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 26 2006, 07:33 PM~6831250
> *isn't a luxurious bike now lolllll :biggrin:
> *


true but it was on that pic though...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2006, 11:08 PM~6831900
> *true but it was on that pic though...
> *


what happened to it?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Wassa people, Stopping by to show love...

WHERE MY HOMIE DARREN AT???? 

keep it safe.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

ME?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 26 2006, 09:10 PM~6831919
> *what happened to it?
> *


the guy quit and started his own club with some of his friends on the Montreal Southshore...  It's better that way trust me...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2006, 02:30 PM~6835927
> *the guy quit and started his own club with some of his friends on the Montreal Southshore...  It's better that way trust me...   :biggrin:
> *


wasnt he just at the SCP in Oct? still reppin the Lux?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO+Dec 27 2006, 02:34 AM~6834384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he was talking about me lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 27 2006, 12:36 PM~6835960
> *wasnt he just at the SCP in Oct? still reppin the Lux?
> *


Yes he was Chris but this guy is a lot of problems and is very hard to control bro...He puts himself often in trouble with the law and often fought with other club members (verbal diagreements)...It was a big headache for me at the end...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 27 2006, 05:25 PM~6838179
> *
> *


You are reposting pics lolow??? that's ok bro, no need to punish yourself with that big stop sign...wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 27 2006, 05:33 PM~6838239
> *:uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> *


Don't be too hard on yourself Gatineau King...Everybody knows to like to repost constantly the same smilies and funny pics like this one and the stop sign...wahahahaaaaaaaaa you damn goof...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wow same reply to every post ................. :uh: :ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 27 2006, 07:20 PM~6838906
> *wow same reply to every post ................. :uh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2006, 09:19 AM~6842386
> *
> *


look at this bunch of mis-fits lmfao


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2006, 09:48 AM~6842594
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

man u really want to watch ut for teh cops with all them mirrors j/p wuz up family


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here you go brothas


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies look at my new rebuild


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Dec 28 2006, 08:10 PM~6848485
> *wuz up homies look at my new rebuild
> 
> 
> ...



Nice man!! that shit is really awsome!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

if you like it now wait till it is done lol


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

tHAT GREEN bikE IS HELLA COOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Dec 28 2006, 09:10 PM~6848485
> *wuz up homies look at my new rebuild
> 
> 
> ...


cann't wait to finish mine


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 06:58 PM~6847757
> *Here you go brothas
> 
> 
> ...


looking good TonyO...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 30 2006, 10:11 AM~6861930
> *tHAT GREEN bikE IS HELLA COOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea it is going blue with some trick up my sleaves lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 30 2006, 05:04 PM~6864961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to finally start this? :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 06:06 PM~6864978
> *Are you going to finally start this?  :cheesy:
> *


 its a club members im just pinstriping it for him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats your plan of attack?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice looking would look better BLUE lol j/p homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 30 2006, 06:04 PM~6864961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I LIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 30 2006, 07:04 PM~6864961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 30 2006, 05:04 PM~6864961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats good.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

that is a nice paint bro!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

I just joined the LUX family,& want to say HI . . .From ST. LOUIS,MO.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 4 2007, 06:51 PM~6905129
> *I just joined  the LUX family,& want to say HI . . .From ST. LOUIS,MO.
> *


welcome bro


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 30 2006, 08:04 PM~6864961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

heres a mock-up of my new bike. I was trying to figure out how I wanted to do the hydro's on the forks, 

this was using the fork supports on the bottom. 









I didnt like how that turned out. sits too low and just looks funny.
so Im gonna use bent forks cut just like a prohopper setup with a square twisted fork. this is an example of how it will look half locked up. 

















now to mock up the pump and battery rack!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i like them cylinders homie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u got those from ebay huh niuce buy
nice bike 
looks og kinda


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2007, 09:59 PM~6988887
> *u got those from ebay huh niuce buy
> nice bike
> looks og kinda
> *


thats how I do it! :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jan 14 2007, 09:50 PM~6988823
> *i like them cylinders homie
> *


I liked them too.They were defferent kinda forkz...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 4 2007, 07:51 PM~6905129
> *I just joined  the LUX family,& want to say HI . . .From ST. LOUIS,MO.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2007, 06:13 PM~6995706
> *:wave:
> *


THANKZ 4 DA LOVE MAN.


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Yo Lux,

I just wanted to remind you guys of sending me some pictures and stories about the club and the bikes asap.

Thanks.
Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIC'N'TWISTED, imtgw1a, war zone





SUP RONNIE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up LUX just dropped by to show LUv


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 15 2007, 12:13 PM~7267791
> *wuz up LUX just dropped by to show LUv
> 
> 
> ...


GRIZZLY ADAMS!!!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Sup Family.....the bike is getting redone again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2007, 11:21 AM~7267841
> *GRIZZLY ADAMS!!!!
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Ill have pics of my new bike soon, Ill take pics of the before and after. 
painting starts saturday


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2007, 11:21 AM~7267841
> *GRIZZLY ADAMS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7274089
> *Ill have pics of my new bike soon, Ill take pics of the before and after.
> painting starts saturday
> *


new bike? wheres build up topic at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 15 2007, 09:13 AM~7267791
> *wuz up LUX just dropped by to show LUv
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 15 2007, 10:13 PM~7275046
> *new bike? wheres build up topic at?
> *


Thats your new name?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 15 2007, 11:13 PM~7275046
> *new bike? wheres build up topic at?
> *


cutty?

well, I didnt do a build up topic, but Ill post pics and describe what I did. I just dont have much time for that stuff right now.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yep its me


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 16 2007, 10:53 AM~7277714
> *yep its me
> *


GREAT!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i aprecate it!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 16 2007, 11:53 AM~7277714
> *yep its me
> *


I LIKE THE OLD NAME BETTER LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

norcallux

sounds like a bottle of nasal pills


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 16 2007, 04:32 PM~7280581
> *norcallux
> 
> sounds like a bottle of nasal pills
> *


 :uh: juangotti sounds like u gotti get up n go poop


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Luxurious :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

was happnin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 16 2007, 06:32 PM~7280581
> *norcallux
> 
> sounds like a bottle of nasal pills
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 16 2007, 06:49 PM~7280672
> *:uh:  juangotti sounds like u gotti get up n go poop
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 16 2007, 05:32 PM~7280581
> *norcallux
> 
> sounds like a bottle of nasal pills
> *


IT DOES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i will start to post up my bike as soon as weather breaks LUX baby


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this should b in this topic!!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 11 2005, 03:29 PM~3595928
> *A FEW MORE
> *


thats tight does it still show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7377826
> *this should b in this topic!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good everything flows pretty nice on it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thanks im workin on a chain guard i should have pics of it tomrow its painted to match the frame and gold leaf just need to pinstipe it


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi Big LUX. I just browsed this thread here. There are some nice ipcs for the big Lux-Feature in the upcoming CranK!Magazine-Issue.

But I'm afraid they are to small to be printed. So - if anyone of you got the pics in a higher resolution - send them to

<a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>

Please add your name, who's to be seen on the picture, where was is taken and a permission for me to print the picture (please make sure, that you took the pic yourself).

Also I still need info about the several Chapters, member, bikes, Lux-History ... you name it.

Deadline for pictures and infos is the End of this week (Sunday Night) as the Mag will be printed around mid of march.

Thanks for your input and support.

Go represent the BigLUX.

Sebastian Anger
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

f


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 1 2007, 06:54 AM~7380316
> *f
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7377826
> *this should b in this topic!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ILL SELL U SOME DOUBLE TWISTED BRACES


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

got pics


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how many u have?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 2 2007, 03:19 PM~7392385
> *how many u have?
> *


4


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how much?


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

's up BigLux?

just one more day for you to send in all the infos and pictures regarding Luxurious B.C. (all chapters)

send the stuff in high quality to <a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>

don't forget the info about you, your bike, the lux-family - all that - I still need an overview of the Lux-Bike-Club and their history (members, member pics, club pics, Plaques --- you name it).

Thanks in advance!

Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

nuttin'? :dunno: ... I guess ou guys don't want your club to be represented in the (afaik) only worldwide custom bicycle magazine :dunno:

Sebastian


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 4 2007, 06:49 AM~7402069
> *nuttin'? :dunno: ... I guess ou guys don't want your club to be represented in the (afaik) only worldwide custom bicycle magazine :dunno:
> 
> Sebastian
> *


  :tears: All I know is i sent in my info. how many people sent in info and pics?


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

I got stuff from 5 peps

chris
jeff
jonathan
sic'n'twisted (name?)
steven

but I need a story about the club, the history, the present, the future - peps want to read! 

Peace!
Sebastian


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 4 2007, 05:20 AM~7402199
> *I got stuff from 5 peps
> 
> chris
> ...



and me? :happysad:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 4 2007, 05:20 AM~7402199
> *I got stuff from 5 peps
> 
> chris
> ...


I JUST SENT MORE INFO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 4 2007, 06:20 AM~7402199
> *I got stuff from 5 peps
> 
> chris
> ...


AND ME I SENT THE PICS THE OTHER NIGHT


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I sent mine the other night too. did you get it?


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

aaight folx - I just finished saving all the pics and put them to a name - I hope I got everything right. 

Joe told me to download pics from http://www.luxuriousmtl.com/ . .... and I did so
Now I got a lot of pics plus the ones you guys sent in over the last few weeks.
I take it that you all give me the permission to print the the pics in the mag (!??!?!?) If anyone on here don't want me to print an pic from the bikes-section at http://www.luxuriousmtl.com/ - say it now! 

I got pics and Info from:
- Abel
- Jeff
- Joe
- Jonathan
- Mathieu
- History text

What I still need from the MTL-Chapter is: 
- info about Ben
- info about Judas
- info about Karine
- info about Myriam
(- info about steven (i'm not quite sure if I got some))
- maybe a groupshot of the MTL familiy?


from Cali I got:
- pics from Danny & NorCalLux (name IRL?) - pretty low for the founding chapter - ain't it?
- History of the SJ-founding-chapter

from Cali I need:
- pics of the other members bikes and an name for the bike, the owner and some details.


then I have Chriss (91PPE) from New Hampshire
- incl. all pics & info

Darren from Louisville
- incl. all pics&info

I still need some pics and info about Jerry (Indy-Pres). I just browsed this thread here and found som nice pics. Maybe he's among them - but I don't know.

Hit me up BigLux - make this feature big!

Peace!
Sebastian


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im Brian what pics do u need from the san jose memberS? there bikes can be found on this page. the green street trike is ronnies


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Yo Brian - you got PM!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey sebastian, hadnt I already givven you my info?


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 4 2007, 11:22 AM~7403186
> *aaight folx - I just finished saving all the pics and put them to a name  - I hope I got everything right.
> 
> Joe told me to download pics from http://www.luxuriousmtl.com/ . .... and I did so
> ...


Judas and Karine are out of the club


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonathant+Mar 4 2007, 10:51 PM~7404479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got PM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 4 2007, 04:05 PM~7404552
> *thanks for the info - *pics&folders deleted*
> you got PM
> *


Myriam is also out of the club bro...And you already got the best pic of the MTL LuX family...the one on your demo page...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2007, 12:09 AM~7406952
> *Myriam is also out of the club bro...And you already got the best pic of the MTL LuX family...the one on your demo page...
> 
> 
> ...


who ?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I sent pix and info in the email. It had an attachment. did you get it?


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

will have to see - damn this is much info in here


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

awesome pics - those bikes are all yours?

Thanks a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

they sure are heres a vid


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 12:42 PM~7420141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES THE FUCKIN' TRIKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 6 2007, 01:34 PM~7420543
> *WHERES THE FUCKIN' TRIKE!!!!!!!!!
> *


i ran it into a wall n totaled it :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice bikes homie what happen to teh trike?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 01:49 PM~7420647
> *i ran it into a wall n totaled it  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nah i stil lhave the trike i didnt fill like pullin that one out yet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice foo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what up family!


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

yo guys - does ne1 of you have the Lux-Logo in a vector format for the mag feature?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 12 2007, 11:41 AM~7461330
> *yo guys - does ne1 of you have the Lux-Logo in a vector format for the mag feature?
> *


what do you mean? Electronic file?


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

vector format means no pixel picture but a mathematical defined (vectorized) format such as .ai, .dwg, .fh8, .fh10, .cdr, .eps .....


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 14 2007, 03:50 AM~7474790
> *:dunno:
> *


i'm sorry but i dont know what vector format means but i have this logo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2007, 08:36 AM~7475277
> *i'm sorry but i dont know what vector format means but i have this logo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 12 2007, 01:24 PM~7461984
> *vector format means no pixel picture but a mathematical defined (vectorized) format such as .ai, .dwg, .fh8, .fh10, .cdr, .eps .....
> *


damn I don't think I have that...


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

damn - well - a GOOD (high quality) pixel-pic should do the job as well - could you please send it to [email protected] ... thanks!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THAT LOGO THAT TONYO MADE WAS A .DWG. THAT COULD HELP.


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

yeah .DWG should do the job perfect! TONYO!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

yo danny , can I use that big pic in the article?


can someone send me that .DWG-File asap PLEASE!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 15 2007, 05:34 AM~7482428
> *yo danny , can I use that big pic in the article?
> can someone send me that .DWG-File asap PLEASE!
> *


SURE YOU CAN USE ANY PIC THAT I POSTED, THAT I E-MAILED YOU OR THAT YOU FIND SURFING THE WEB :biggrin: I SENT YOU AN E-MAIL YESTERDAY, DID YOU GET IT


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 15 2007, 03:46 PM~7482807
> *    I SENT YOU AN E-MAIL YESTERDAY, DID YOU GET IT
> *


nope  .. where to? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 15 2007, 07:56 AM~7482852
> *nope  .. where to? :dunno:
> *


i sent it to this address

[email protected]


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 15 2007, 04:07 PM~7482886
> *i sent it to this address
> 
> [email protected]
> *


I'm sorry - nothing there. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 14 2007, 10:05 PM~7476940
> *yeah .DWG should do the job perfect! TONYO!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro I already did this design actually. I can always change it up or do that other one with "Bike Club" in the banner no problem.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2007, 07:53 AM~7458625
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Get me the name of your Jewler


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 12 2007, 10:24 PM~7461984
> *vector format means no pixel picture but a mathematical defined (vectorized) format such as .ai, .dwg, .fh8, .fh10, .cdr, .eps .....
> *


I have it in dwg bro I'll email it to ya.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I sent it to this address:

[email protected]


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

got it - TonyO - you da man! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 15 2007, 09:23 AM~7483363
> *I sent it to this address:
> 
> [email protected]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 12:47 PM~7420182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 12:39 PM~7420113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED SOME SUN FOOL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 15 2007, 02:14 PM~7485108
> *YOU NEED SOME SUN FOOL
> *


yep i will when show sesion starts :biggrin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Good Morning LUX brothers. 

You guys provided some good info regarding your bikes and yourself - but the guy who writes the story didn't find any info about how the club got started, when the club got started, the clubs philosophy, how many members are in the club - just facts worth telling the people outthere. I want the article to have as much info about Lux B.C. as possible. 

So if anyone of you has some thoughts and info about this - just hit me up via [email protected]


Thanks a lot!

Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chief Editor


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 27 2007, 12:50 AM~7559418
> *Good Morning LUX brothers.
> 
> You guys provided some good info regarding your bikes and yourself - but the guy who writes the story didn't find any info about how the club got started, when the club got started, the clubs philosophy, how many members are in the club - just facts worth telling the people outthere. I want the article to have as much info about Lux B.C. as possible.
> ...


i sent that already, but i'll send it again


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

naw - man - I got that - but Micha (my writer) said he couldn't read enough out of that to write like a 5 page article.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 27 2007, 07:22 AM~7560082
> *naw - man - I got that - but Micha (my writer) said he couldn't read enough out of that to write like a 5 page article.
> *


okay, i'll see what i can do


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

thanks a lot bro.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:dunno: :tears:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

RIP Cutty


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 4 2007, 02:59 AM~8232452
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


What up bro.


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Danny has the best flat faced forks out there right now.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 5 2007, 08:39 PM~8243549
> *Danny has the best flat faced forks out there right now.
> *


i like jerrys he needs to have them engraved lol but dannys are real nice


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 5 2007, 05:48 PM~8242702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there goes my comp.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 12:20 PM~8248737
> *there goes my comp.
> *


yea, good luck, You will need it. :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah Thanks for the picture lolow from Gatinlow!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2007, 05:17 PM~8277652
> *Yeah Thanks for the picture lolow from Gatinlow!
> *


Hey Antoine, you went to the Beach Club show? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

good night :wave:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 13 2007, 09:15 AM~8300846
> *nice work    :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS LOLOW, I'M TRYIN :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2007, 06:17 PM~8277652
> *Yeah Thanks for the picture lolow from Gatinlow!
> *


HEY HEY SUP ANTOINE :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 11 2007, 09:53 PM~8289481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 12:39 PM~7420113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I MISS YOU FUCKER :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 25 2007, 10:05 PM~9085514
> *DAMN I MISS YOU FUCKER :angry:
> *


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 5 2005, 10:21 AM~3546644
> * SIC'N'TWISTED
> *


  man i got a bike almost the same color but it is a 16 inch.


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 12:20 PM~8248737
> *there goes my comp.
> *


that is one bad trike man


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 15 2007, 02:05 PM~7485061
> *
> *


One of these i will send you guys a pic of my bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 11:39 AM~7420113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for brian. his anniversary commin up.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup to my american brotha's :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2008, 04:58 PM~11171346
> *TTT for brian. his anniversary commin up.
> *


ANNIVERSARY OF WHAT????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow. Where did this thread come from?




> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2008, 06:58 PM~11171346
> *TTT for brian. his anniversary commin up.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------

